
Show HN: Do you track Assets, Liabilities, Net worth? What services do you use? - artem31
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-net-worth/id1476048552?ls=1
======
artem31
Hi Hacker News community,

Personally I used google spreadsheet to track my Net Worth for years, but
wanted to get something simple with graphs and available on mobile. After
researching I didn't find anything user-friendly and simple + I didn't want
the app to be connected with my bank account for security reason and because
not all of the assets are in bank. Some of apps did something similar but
didn't have support multiply currencies, which is also an important feature
for me since I love to travel and I have accounts in different currencies.

So I decided to create mobile application for tracking Net Worth the simplest
as it can be but with informative statistic of Net Worth changes with stylish
design and ability to customize charts as you want. For me is important to
track balances for 2 accounts together out of 10 and 10 out of 10 to know my
total net worth.

That's why I've created an IOS app BalanceViewer -
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-net-
worth/id1476...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/balanceviewer-net-
worth/id1476048552?ls=1))

If you track your Net Worth - I'll be happy to hear your feedback about the
app to make it better for all of us.

What cases are most important for you while tracking Net Worth?

Thanks in advance!

